

Funding & Next Steps - jackowayed
http://banksimple.com/blog/2010/09/1/funding-next-steps/

======
asterix
Congrats on the raising the round!

Would be curious to see how you do going forward. Banks usually cut a lot of
slack to customers with good deposit size. I have been able to get away with
any fee with my bank. So it is the lower deposit, not so profitable customers,
who pay fees.

The interest margin revenue source sounds fine, but you will be sharing
revenue with your partner banks. Looks like the manage goals feature will be
built further to suggest products around goals to generate revenue (Mint kind
of play).

------
thiele
Now there's a number.

TechCrunch: "I’ve confirmed that the round was $2.9 million, with an
additional $190,000 raised last year in convertible debt (which converted to
shares with this round), for a total of $3.1 million raised."

link: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/01/banksimple-3-1-million/>

